# How to estimate MEAT goat weight???



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

It's me...again!!!  

I've been checking all over to find a way to estimate the weight of our Boer goat so that I can worm her first thing in the morning. Unfortunately, everything I'm finding (charts) are for dairy goats and pygmy goats. Can someone who has experience with meat goats tell me how to weigh her...short of picking her up! hahaha! That's NOT happening! :nono:   

Thank you, in advance, AGAIN!!


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

With a tape measure-measure heart girth(around, right behind front legs)-measure body length(from where her neck meets her body to her tail head)
H.G X H.G.X B.L.=divide THAT total by 300. I use that on my market kids, who are then weighed at the buyers, i find it to be approx. 2 lbs different! By the way, Congratulations on babies, i know you are enjoying them.


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you so much for taking the time to post this information for me. I would have NEVER figured that one out on my own.  

Thank you too for the "congratulations." We really are enjoying our new babies. They're just adorable. And, so friendly. My children are getting such a kick out of them, especially now that they're playing! :dance:


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

I use a dairy goat tape and so far it's been darned close.

Ruth


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

mammawof3....Thank you again for the help! I came up with a weight of 119. It was actually pretty easy!


----------

